# Cirrus



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

He passed on yesterday. I have no idea what went wrong with him. I have been doing weekly water changes, he was acting fine the day before. I came home yesterday to find him laying dead at the bottom of his tank. But he looked different, he had dark red spots at the bottom of his gills and and had the same color of red washed down his head. 
I hope he is enjoying the warm, tranquil waters in fishy heaven, eating his favorite food, blood worms. I hope he is happy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry!


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I'm sure his eating bloodworms in heaven.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember when my fishy died the same way we actually took him to a betta fish vet. And she said hes just that old sweetie he wants to go. I cried like a baby. He was a really sweet fish he was my red VT. I would stick my finger in the water and he would swim around it and let me pet him it was really cute. But im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

sundstrom said:


> I remember when my fishy died the same way we actually took him to a betta fish vet. And she said hes just that old sweetie he wants to go. I cried like a baby. He was a really sweet fish he was my red VT. I would stick my finger in the water and he would swim around it and let me pet him it was really cute. But im so sorry for your loss.


Sorry but that "vet" doesn't sound very legit. :/ I don't think it was old age, he was smaller than Bloom, and he is only year, give or take a few months.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry you lost your fish!


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear it. It's always baffling when they spontaneously leave us.


----------



## ksheaalex (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your finned friend. I also lost my fish today. I'm sure they are both swimming happily in fish heaven happily gobbling blood worms together. 

Hugs


----------

